# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  73 grain 30cal (no, not a typo) projectiles plus 6mm, . 30, and 311

## tommygun

I've unearthed some bullets, a box of 98 lapua bullets, the label is faded and I can't read Finnish, but my calipers say .308 and my scale says 73 grains, it does say 4.7 on the box, which would be grams I'm guessing. These are hollow points, I'm guessing might be interesting for subsonic pest loads.
A bag of 84 unknown 100 grain 6mm soft points
Box of 85 sierra .311sp Pro hunters
Box of 93 hornady 308 150 btsp's
$50 per lot, or make an offer,
Cheers, Tom

----------


## jakewire

I'll take the 308 BTSP cheers pm sent

----------


## veitnamcam

I'll take the 311 pro hunters.

----------


## tommygun

Sierras and Hornadys SPF

----------


## kawekakid

What's left

----------

